# Dog is terrified of the bird scarer at the yard



## dollymix (14 July 2013)

Hoping someone might be able to give me some tips/tricks/advice etc on how to deal with a problem I currently have with my collie.

He is around 8 yrs old, we got him at 1yr old as a stray and he has been a brill dog. In recent weeks, our YO has been baling and to keep the crows off the bales he has instated a bird scarer which lets off a loud &#8216;boom&#8217; periodically. 

My dog is PETRIFIED of it!!! We were walking him in the horse fields, which is adjacent to the field with the bird scarer, when it went off....he bolted back to the gate, squeezed through the gate onto the stable yard and paced manically around out car, desperate to get in. He has done this almost every day for  the past few weeks since it has been there. I usually always take him into the fields with me to check the water etc and he usually loves it. Now, I am struggling to get him into the field and in fact, as soon as he gets out of the  car at the yard, he is stressed, panting and pacing a lot &#8211; often going back to sit beside the car. I have tried having him on the lead with me, but he does try to pull away and is quite worried. 

He has done this bolting back to the car once before, when he decided to pee on the electric tape ( not a good idea.....poor boy!!!). He goes out in the car with my husband to work(he does a lot of miles), so is well used to being in the car and it is obviously his safe place.

Also, in the evening, we often have &#8216;dog club&#8217; where some of the liveries take our motley collection of mutts into the school to play ball. Oz usually LOVES this &#8211; being the oldest, he is top dog and they have a lovely time playing together and chasing balls. However for the past few weeks, when you take him in the school with the others at play time, he won&#8217;t move away from the area around the gate, pacing backwards and forwards and ignoring what the other dogs are doing &#8211; it&#8217;s making me really sad to see him like this as generally speaking, he is a very sociable and outgoing, confident character so it is so unlike him.

Now, I know the bird scarer will only be there whilst they are baling...but I am really worried this behaviour is ingrained and he won&#8217;t ever go back to how he was a few short weeks ago. ..i.e playful, daft and life and soul of the party  

If anyone has ANY suggestions on what I can do to try and help him overcome this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sheddy00 (14 July 2013)

We had a collie that was scared of fireworks.we Put her on the lead, plenty of juicy tip bits with us and sat on the garden while all the fireworks were going off. Every time a bang.  Loads of  talking to her and feeding her.. also had a dog with us that didn't react at all. Took 2 yrs  with about 4 days of fireworks a year,and she would tolereate them without going manic.but she was never totally relaxed about it....


----------



## gunnergundog (14 July 2013)

Having worked with gunshy dogs in the past I personally wouldn't force the issue by putting the dog on a lead - the problem is only going to be there for a few weeks, so for THIS year, I would manage the situation.  In other words, find somewhere else to exercise the dog.

For the longer term I would firstly, vet check - especially if this is the first year that the dog has shown any reaction to loud sounds.

Assuming no issues were found, I would then start working at home with CD de-sensitizers like 'Crash, Bang, Thud, Wallop', at the lowest level whilst feeding BUT rewarding only NO reaction.  There must be ZERO re-inforcement and a jolly hockey sticks approach must be deployed.    Other non-reactive dogs can be useful in this situation.

The main problem that people make is to progress too quickly, to inadvertently re=inforce negative behaviour and not to find a motivator for the dog that is sufficient to act as a reward.

If you follow a sensible path, you should have your dog in a situation to cope with the distraction by this time next year.

If the behaviour is seriously extreme you may need to consider medication from the vet in conjunction with aid from a behaviourist. 

Good luck


----------



## dollymix (15 July 2013)

Thanks for the advice there. I think youre right  the bird scarer is likely to disappear soon (unless of course, they have a second cut  highly likely if we continue to have good weather into the autumn)

I understand what you mean about rewarding NO reaction. The only problem I have is that this dog is not food orientated whatsoever. He was extremely difficult to train due to this, as he couldnt be motivated by food, and he is only marginally motivated by toys. (so for example, it was hard to teach him fetch and give as you couldnt reward him or encourage him to return unless he wanted to!)

I have been walking him away from the yard currently, but I do still bring him up to the farm when I go, as otherwise he has to stay at home for a few hours whilst I am out at the horses. Currently, I have been leaving the back of my car open, so that if he does get stressed at feel the need to go back to his safe place he can at least jump into the back of the car.


----------



## Superhot (15 July 2013)

I think Gunnergundog gives sound advice.  Our instinct is to comfort a dog that is showing stress, whereas all this achieves is to reinforce the fear,  you could perhaps give a little Bach's Rescue Remedy before you take your dog to the yard again. Maybe wait till the bird scarer has been removed, and have another dog in the car with yours, then immediately go off and play with them, as you used to, so the dog starts to associate going to the yard as fun again, and his confidence returns.


----------



## dollymix (15 July 2013)

Never thought if trying rescue remedies!

We actually already take him to the yard with another who is his best mate... A spaniel who is completely unconcerned by the bird scarer!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 July 2013)

Sorry for duplicate post, this is taken from a link from Agilitynet first posted by Goya on here, which is quite relevant, cannot find the article any more which is a pity as it is very helpful.

*Because they are very sensitive to movement, any fast movement that they cannot control can be very disturbing to them. No wonder so many Border Collies hate traffic.

Collies need to have very acute hearing to hear and interpret a shepherd's signals at a great distance, but sheep farms are generally quiet places and their sensitive hearing does not cause them problems. Urban and domestic life bombards our dogs with noise and this can cause them extreme stress. Be aware of this and if necessary protect your dog from excessive noise. Speak quietly to your Collie, he doesn't need you to shout at him.*


----------

